# Oil less turkey fryer



## miamited (Nov 11, 2019)

A coworker mentioned this to me today and I was wondering if anyone has any experience with one of these Infrared cooking systems?


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 11, 2019)

Hmm never heard of it before. Gave it a read..sounds interesting. Wondering if it actually works as advertised


----------



## JCAP (Nov 11, 2019)

I picked one up a week or so ago. Plan on giving it a run this weekend in prep for T-day. Seems like a cool tool.


----------



## rjob (Nov 11, 2019)

Have one. Works great. Will never oil fry a bird again. Just like any cooker you will have a learning curve. Have cooked whole turkey, ribs, butts, prime rib. Also added a smoke tube and use a smoke pistol to apply smoke. 
Char broil has a user's forum check it out.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 11, 2019)

I saw these as well. And watched a bunch of youtube videos about it. Seems quite popular and works well.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2019)

What's next? Wood-less Smokers? Water-less Steamers? Meat-less Hamburgers? Oh wait, we got them...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Nov 11, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> What's next? Wood-less Smokers? Water-less Steamers? Meat-less Hamburgers? Oh wait, we got them...JJ



Haha!  Struck a nerve, JJ? I know what ya mean though. I reached my saturation limit with meatless burgers myself.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2019)

Gotta be safer than playing with a Turkey in a big Pot of Boiling Oil.

Bear Jr always makes ours in his Big Green Egg.

I'm Semi Retired on Turkeys---I only do Breasts in my MES.

Bear


----------



## sandyut (Nov 11, 2019)

if its not a "fryer" isn't it just baker?  I may be weird, but all these things called fryers that dont fry.  Im with chef JimmyJ on this.  if it doesn't fry, it not a fryer.  just having fun - dont flame me out.  :)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2019)

I agree with both Bear and Sandy. Safer than a 375°F pot of Oil, OVER A FLAME!?! Definitely! But if you ain't cooking in " some amount of Oil, " You ain't FRYING! This is just like Air Fryers. A marketing scheme to sell a Mini Convection Oven under the quise of it producing Healthy FRIED Food. An Air Fryer can make delicious, crispy, brown French Fries. But they will NEVER taste like French Fries deep fried in Veg Oil, Duck Fat, Lard or Beef Tallow! Yes, I did buy an Air Fryers, based on the rave reviews of folks here. First it was too small to cook for 6 adults at a time and even spraying the potatoes with Oil did not give the same Taste and Texture of Deep Fried Fries. My oldest Daughter took it for her and her husband to use.
While I can believe this Oil-less Fryer makes a delicious and easy, nice brown, crispy skin, Turkey. It will not have the same Taste as a Deep Fried Turkey.  It's like Baking an Egg, Poaching an Egg and Pan Frying an Egg in Bacon Grease.  While they may all get Cooked to the same degree of doneness, firm White and beautifully runny Yolk, there is No Way all three will taste the same...JJ


----------



## sandyut (Nov 11, 2019)

Amen!


----------



## Steve H (Nov 11, 2019)

That's probably why they want you to add a touch of oil in an attempt to get that flavor 

 chef jimmyj
 . Which I'm sure you figured out. My air fryer does well with food that already has a ton of fat in them. Like those frozen prepared breaded chicken wings. And the fries are good. But if you're looking for the same flavor. Then it won't happen with this gadget IMHO.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2019)

I agree Steve. The Air Fryers is not a bad piece of equipment and cooks some items very well. It does make nicely crispy Wings. It just does not seem right to call it a Fryer.
I would like to see the owners of this Oil-less Turkey Fryer post some cooks. It does have potential and would free up Oven space for Sides and Desserts...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Nov 11, 2019)

No, it shouldn't be called a fryer. I did look at some videos on youtube showing some results using this turkey cooker. The birds do look good. But I wouldn't think they'd hold a candle to a deep fried one.


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 11, 2019)

A neighbor across the street bought everything to fry a bird a few years ago. Said he'd never attempt it again as he was handing me a free 20 lb propane tank. I didn't ask why 'cause...well...free propane tank!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2019)

Holiday meal traditions, in my Family, are generations old. If I even  had a Deep Frier, I could not use it on Thanksgiving. If this Oil-less Frier does a good job, the bird will have to be similar in taste and texture to an Oven Roasted Turkey for me to use it for Thanksgiving. It's a Tough Crowd here...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm thinking that this gizmo would have a better chance of doing that over imitating a deep fried turkey. But, I don't think I'd try that for a Thanksgiving meal without first trying it out at a different time. Either way. We rarely have Turkey. Even for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Floridajetsfan (Nov 11, 2019)

I've used this infrared cooker for turkey's for about 10 years now. WAY better than frying in oil or even in the oven. Turkey comes out with crispy skin and perfect meat. I won't fry a turkey ever again. It's about 10 minutes per pound from the time you turn it on and drop the bird in. While oil frying is about 3 minutes per pound, you never add in all the time you have to wait to get the oil up to temp. Clean up is really easy too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I agree with both Bear and Sandy. Safer than a 375°F pot of Oil, OVER A FLAME!?! Definitely! But if you ain't cooking in " some amount of Oil, " You ain't FRYING! This is just like Air Fryers. A marketing scheme to sell a Mini Convection Oven under the quise of it producing Healthy FRIED Food. An Air Fryer can make delicious, crispy, brown French Fries. But they will NEVER taste like French Fries deep fried in Veg Oil, Duck Fat, Lard or Beef Tallow! Yes, I did buy an Air Fryers, based on the rave reviews of folks here. First it was too small to cook for 6 adults at a time and even spraying the potatoes with Oil did not give the same Taste and Texture of Deep Fried Fries. My oldest Daughter took it for her and her husband to use.
> While I can believe this Oil-less Fryer makes a delicious and easy, nice brown, crispy skin, Turkey. It will not have the same Taste as a Deep Fried Turkey.  It's like Baking an Egg, Poaching an Egg and Pan Frying an Egg in Bacon Grease.  While they may all get Cooked to the same degree of doneness, firm White and beautifully runny Yolk, there is No Way all three will taste the same...JJ




I can't say either way about this Turkey Fryer, because I don't have one.

However though the little black AirFryers are too small to make much, My AirFryer 360 can make enough chicken for 3 people in one basket, and I can easily put two baskets in.
My "Fried" Chicken is better than Deep Fried, as is My Fried Fish, and both a whole lot healthier.
As for the French Fries, the only thing that makes McDonald's Fries Better than mine is that McD's has a lot of salt on theirs & I don't put any salt on mine.

So don't knock it if you really didn't give it a real chance to prove itself to you.

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 11, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> So don't knock it if you really didn't give it a real chance to prove itself to you.



I bought this highly rated Air Fryer...


I tried a Whole Chicken, Breaded Thighs, Russet Fries, Sweet Potato Fries, Breaded Haddock Filets, Wings, Homemade Mini Pizzas, Breaded Eggplant for Parm and Brined Pork Chops.  All cooked and tasted just fine. NONE tasted remotely close to Deep Fried.
Of course I only spent $60, at the time.  Should I have gotten the Emeril 360 Air Fryer/ Combination, Toaster, Rotisserie, Broiler, Food Dehydrator, Pizza, Oven, at $160, to get a Deep Fried taste?...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> I bought this highly rated Air Fryer...
> 
> 
> I tried a Whole Chicken, Breaded Thighs, Russet Fries, Sweet Potato Fries, Breaded Haddock Filets, Wings, Homemade Mini Pizzas, Breaded Eggplant for Parm and Brined Pork Chops.  All cooked and tasted just fine. NONE tasted remotely close to Deep Fried.
> Of course I only spent $60, at the time.  Should I have gotten the Emeril 360 Air Fryer/ Combination, Toaster, Rotisserie, Broiler, Food Dehydrator, Pizza, Oven, at $160, to get a Deep Fried taste?...JJ




Yup, That one's about the same size as my first "AirFryer", and it's too small to do much of anything, however it does Sausage better than anything I ever used, except my old Showtime Rotisserie, and I'm afraid to use that any more, since the cord started getting unbelievably hot when I use it.
However my AirFryer 360 can do the sausage just as good, and it has plenty of room for, and makes awesome Fries, Chicken parts, Fish Fillets, Pizza, and anything else we have a mind to Fry, without soaking in Oil.
The one thing I still want to try is the Rotisserie, but I've been waiting for more miserable weather to force me inside. So far, Best Sausage, Best Fried Chicken Pieces (Breaded or not), Best Fries, Best Fried Fish, Best homemade Pizza, I figure any fried stuff I make in there that isn't the best will be my fault.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Nov 12, 2019)

A convection oven has its merits but is no fryer.  I plan to forgo the counter top things and upgrade the oven eventually.  

FWIW I have deep fried a number of turkeys over the years.  Honestly, probably the best turkey there is and worth the risk.  From a safety perspective, the main problem is too big a bird in too small a pot.  Also, lack of fire extinguisher (Dad retired FD).  A simple water dunk test can help you assess if pot large enough and you want no more than 3/4 full.  If you only have smaller gear, cut bird in half, and do one side at a time.  I was considering doing one this year and a write up.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 12, 2019)

zwiller said:


> A convection oven has its merits but is no fryer.  I plan to forgo the counter top things and upgrade the oven eventually.
> 
> FWIW I have deep fried a number of turkeys over the years.  Honestly, probably the best turkey there is and worth the risk.  From a safety perspective, the main problem is too big a bird in too small a pot.  Also, lack of fire extinguisher (Dad retired FD).  A simple water dunk test can help you assess if pot large enough and you want no more than 3/4 full.  If you only have smaller gear, cut bird in half, and do one side at a time.  I was considering doing one this year and a write up.



Our oven has the convection feature. But I bought the air fryer on a whim after hearing the hype. It works ok. Like a small convection oven. And it is handy for making a meal or snack for one. I've thought about getting one of Turkey fryers, the one that uses oil for years. I haven't though because we just aren't big bird lovers. Hmm, that didn't sound right. But, anyway. I have had deep fried Turkey. And IMHO it is better then oven cooked as swell. Maybe I'll get one. And just do a boneless breast occasionally. And slice it up for lunch meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Our oven has the convection feature. But I bought the air fryer on a whim after hearing the hype. It works ok. Like a small convection oven. And it is handy for making a meal or snack for one. I've thought about getting one of Turkey fryers, the one that uses oil for years. I haven't though because we just aren't big bird lovers. Hmm, that didn't sound right. But, anyway. I have had deep fried Turkey. And IMHO it is better then oven cooked as swell. Maybe I'll get one. And just do a boneless breast occasionally. And slice it up for lunch meat.




Now Boneless Turkey Breast is another Story---My MES loves to Smoke Boneless Turkey Breasts, and they're Awesome!!

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Nov 12, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Now Boneless Turkey Breast is another Story---My MES loves to Smoke Boneless Turkey Breasts, and they're Awesome!!
> 
> Bear



I've seen some threads about this. I do believe I'll do one.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I've seen some threads about this. I do believe I'll do one.




Here's one:
Hickory Smoked Turkey Breast

Bear


----------



## eddiememphis (Nov 13, 2019)

We have used these in the restaurant business for decades. They are called convection ovens.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2019)

eddiememphis said:


> We have used these in the restaurant business for decades. They are called convection ovens.




It would be my guess that most portable Convection Ovens are made better than the AirFryer 360.
However the AirFryer is also Cheaper, Cooks Faster, Uses no oil, and is easier to clean.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Nov 14, 2019)

You can do TONS of other things with a fryer setup.  IE fish frys, large batch of corn on cob, cajun boils, lobsters, large batches of soup, process veggies, canning, etc.  That said, I bought it originally for homebrewing...  Beauty is, all done outside and house doesn't stink or get hot.  I do in garage with door up.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 14, 2019)

zwiller said:


> You can do TONS of other things with a fryer setup.  IE fish frys, large batch of corn on cob, cajun boils, lobsters, large batches of soup, process veggies, canning, etc.  That said, I bought it originally for homebrewing...  Beauty is, all done outside and house doesn't stink or get hot.  I do in garage with door up.




Great Idea!!
I never even thought about that !

Bear


----------

